# Decals



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2006)

Where can I find clear decals here in Toronto or GTA? I've finished a guitar (my 1st and will post pictures later) and I'm looking forward for a logo. Where can I find this?
Thanks


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Check your pm.


----------

